# Suche Hilfe für meinen PC ?!



## Naelas (9. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab zur Zeit folgendes in meinem PC:

Mainbord: Asus M4N68T AM3

CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE 3,2 GHz

RAM: 2x 2 (4G 1333 RAM von Corsair (standart)


Ich möchte in ca. 2 Wochen mein PC aufrüsten, auf ein Intel i5 2500K 3,3 GHz und auf 8 GB RAM rauf... Jetzt würde gern wissen was ich für ein gutes Mainbord zu dem Intel kaufen soll, und welchen RAM ich jetzt schon kaufen kann der in beide Bords gut passt ? Will das Kit dann in den neuen Rechner übernehmen...


Danke vorab...

gruß


----------



## Blut und Donner (9. Oktober 2011)

Wieso willst du aufrüsten?


----------



## Klos1 (9. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht etwas wie:

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=44143&agid=1192&pvid=4n0obk2l2_gtjsf2o1&ref=13&lb

und

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/MSI/P67A-GD53_%28B3%29/825782/?

und den alten Ram verkaufen?

Falls du den alten weiterverwenden willst, dann solltest du was kaufen, was exakt die gleiche Spezifikationen hat.

Als etwas teurere Alternative zum Board wäre bestimmt auch das hier nicht schlecht:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/631190


----------



## Konov (9. Oktober 2011)

Den 955 BE würde ich schön behalten! Ich zock damit gerade die BF3 Beta in Full HD und das Teil läuft butterweich.
Ein neuer Prozessor wäre totale Geldverschwendung.

RAM könnte ich verstehen wenn du den verdoppeln willst, kommt aber drauf an obs DDR3 RAM ist, wovon ich mal ausgehe.
DDR2er RAM findet man im Handel glaube ich nicht mehr. 

Also RAM kaufen - ja. Prozessor und Mainboard wechseln - nein.


----------



## Naelas (10. Oktober 2011)

Ja wenn ich den CPU behalten würde, was muss ich da für ein Lüfter drauf machen ? Mein jetziger ist laut und der CPU wird sehr warm...

gruß


----------



## Resch (10. Oktober 2011)

Würde dir den Scythe Katana 3 oder den Thermalright Macho HR-02 empfehlen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (10. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du genug Platz hast: Scythe Mugen 3


----------



## Orias_ (10. Oktober 2011)

Habe den Scythe Mugen und bin total begeistert, man hört praktisch nichts mehr.

Grüße


----------



## Gorfindel (11. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du aufrüsten willst dann warte auf die neuen AMD Bulldozer die die Woche kommen sollten.

Die sind von der Leistung her dem i5 2500 gleich wenn man auf die CB Treads vertrauen kann


----------



## Soulii (12. Oktober 2011)

ich weiss zwar nicht was du auf cb gelesen hast,

aber nen i2500k schlägt sogar das deutlich teurere Bulldozer Topmodel
in allen Kategorieren mehr als deutlich.



> Die Theorie klang sehr gut, doch das finale Produkt fällt vorerst tief: Was AMD aus einem 315 mm² großen und satte 2 Milliarden Transistoren umfassenden Prozessor-Die herausholt, enttäuscht auf nahezu ganzer Linie. Nicht nur, dass die Performance wenig Überzeugungsarbeit leistet, der exorbitante Stromverbrauch, der dazu notwendig ist, schockiert regelrecht.


----------



## OldboyX (12. Oktober 2011)

Soulii schrieb:


> ich weiss zwar nicht was du auf cb gelesen hast,
> 
> aber nen i2500k schlägt sogar das deutlich teurere Bulldozer Topmodel
> in allen Kategorieren mehr als deutlich.



qtf

Bulldozer Tests sind seit heute in allen Magazinen nachzulesen und das Ding ist leider ein kompletter Reinfall. Da muss AMD so schnell es geht eine verbesserte Version nachschieben. Phenom II x4 und x6 sind was Preis/Leistung, pro Takt Leistung, pro Watt Leistung usw. angeht die besseren CPUs. Im Vergleich zu Intel siehts sehr düster aus.

Im Gegensatz zu den meisten habe ich ja nicht erwartet, dass Bulldozer den i7 schlägt oder auch nur nahe ran kommt, aber dass man nicht einmal an den i5 rankommt ist für den Markt traurig.

Bulldozer kann man leider überhaupt nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (12. Oktober 2011)

Würde auch einen Scythe Mugen oder Zalman Lüfter verbauen. Sind eigentlich die besseren Hersteller von guten Lüftern.


----------



## Klos1 (12. Oktober 2011)

Gorfindel schrieb:


> Wenn du aufrüsten willst dann warte auf die neuen AMD Bulldozer die die Woche kommen sollten.
> 
> Die sind von der Leistung her dem i5 2500 gleich wenn man auf die CB Treads vertrauen kann



Das ging wohl nicht ganz auf:

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/prozessoren/2011/test-amd-bulldozer/#abschnitt_einleitung

Die Leistung ist mehr als enttäuschend. Gerade mal in synthetischen Benchmarks, die tendenziell oft mit mehr als 4 Kernen skalieren, reicht es, um mit einem 2500er, welcher nur 4 Kerne hat, auf Augenhöhe zu sein.
Nimmt man noch den Preis und den hohen Stromverbrauch dazu, so bleibt eigentlich nur ein Fazit. Das Ding braucht man aktuell nicht kaufen. Wenn Intel nächstes Jahr mit Ivy-Bridge kommt und bald mit Sandy-E, dann sieht es komplett düster aus, für AMD. Schade!


----------



## Gorfindel (13. Oktober 2011)

Ja sorry mein Post hatte ich geschrieben Bevor der Offizielle Test von CB raus kam^^ Jetzt würde ich auch KEINEM mehr zu nem Bulldozer empfehlen


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Oktober 2011)

Gorfindel schrieb:


> Ja sorry mein Post hatte ich geschrieben Bevor der Offizielle Test von CB raus kam^^ Jetzt würde ich auch KEINEM mehr zu nem Bulldozer empfehlen



KEINEM ist sehr hochgegriffen. Ich vermute, dass die zugehörigen Servercpus wohl eine glanzvollere Vorstellung hinlegen.


----------



## Gorfindel (13. Oktober 2011)

Ja wollen wa es hoffen, weil das ist Intel schon lange stark vertreten, ob da AMD noch anschluss findet?^^


----------



## Arosk (13. Oktober 2011)

AMD ist und wird weiterhin P/L Sieger bleiben. Der normale Gamer brauch keine i5 oder i7 CPUs.


----------



## Littlecool (13. Oktober 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> KEINEM ist sehr hochgegriffen. Ich vermute, dass die zugehörigen Servercpus wohl eine glanzvollere Vorstellung hinlegen.



Ich denke das viele wenn sie schon auf mehr Leistung gehen bzw diese benötigen auf den Intel X5660 oder höher zurückgreifen werden.
Und da geht es dann ned mehr um P/L denn bei den meisten die sowas haben, bei dene spielen 200+ € mehr oder weniger keine allzu große rolle.... und das sind kleine Betriebe 

Selbst die meisten Office PC´s haben mittlerweile Sandy i3 etc im Einsatz....

Bin aber mal gespannt was AMD nachlegt für den "Mainstream" Bereich.... 
Selbst die Phenom 2 Serie langt fürs Gaming locker und dann kommen se mit 8 Kernen für den "Mainstream" bereich?


----------



## OldboyX (13. Oktober 2011)

Littlecool schrieb:


> ...
> Selbst die Phenom 2 Serie langt fürs Gaming locker und dann kommen se mit 8 Kernen für den "Mainstream" bereich?



CB Forum und PCGH Forum ist eh voll davon, aber überleg mal:

Wieviele Leute kennen sich mit PCs wirklich aus vs wieviele Leute haben einen PC?
Wieviele Leute informieren sich in einem Forum, vor einem PC Kauf?

Wie oft kommt hier jemand reingeschneit, der glaubt Grafikkarte wäre super gut weil 2 GB Vram oder PC wäre super gut weil 8 GB RAM oder weil 4 Kerne? Wieviele Leute glaubst du gibt es, die so etwas denken und aber gar nie in ein Forum kommen?

Und jetzt nimmst das alles zusammen und überlegst dir, dass beim Blödmarkt jetzt der Bulldozer ein ACHTKERNER mit VIER GIGAHERTZ ist. Mehr Kerne und mehr Gigahertz gibts net. Klar TDP und IPC usw. ist crap, aber das sind Begriffe die den Leuten nichts sagen (und leider auch dem typischen Blödmarkt Verkäufer nicht).

Klar wirst du ihn nicht empfehlen und auch wir im Forum generell nicht (es sei denn jemand such wirklich mal rein nach einer Arbeits CPU), aber das ist lange nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange


----------



## Littlecool (13. Oktober 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> CB Forum und PCGH Forum ist eh voll davon, aber überleg mal:
> 
> Wieviele Leute kennen sich mit PCs wirklich aus vs wieviele Leute haben einen PC?
> Wieviele Leute informieren sich in einem Forum, vor einem PC Kauf?
> ...



Top Thema Nr.1 "Faildozer"

Das is mir schon klar das Leute keine Ahnung haben und sich von großen zahlen verleiten lassen. 
"MMarkt hat natürlich immer recht" das werden wohl 90% denken.....

Hab ja jetzt auch mehr den Server Markt angesprochen und ich denke da werden se auch die Kirche im Dorf lassen müssen.
Den bei Servern für Unternehmen etc, da spielt Geld keine allzu große rolle und da werden wohl weiterhin auch die Admins mehr auf Intel Zeigen anstelle von AMD


----------



## Naelas (13. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab zur Zeit ein LC 6600T 600W Netzteil und bin damit nicht sehr zufrieden... Möchte gern eins haben was richtig schön leise ist und gut kühlt, was würdest ihr mir empfehlen ? Wenn es geht dann bitte nicht so teuer...

Ach und wieviel Watt brauche ich für meinen PC überhaupt ?

AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE 3,2 GHz

EVGA GTX 560Ti 

8GB Ram

Asus M4N68T

500 GB Festplatte

Kann mir jemand was dazu sagen ?



gruß


----------



## Arosk (13. Oktober 2011)

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=40340&agid=1627


----------



## Tilhor (13. Oktober 2011)

Also, das LC Power NT muss schnell weg. Das macht gerne mal wenn es den Geist auf gibt alles andere mit kaputt.
Wieviel Geld kannst du denn ausgeben?
Ich empfehle minimum, bei Low Budget, ein 500W Netzteil. Auch wenn du mit 550-650 Watt abgesicherter für die Zukunft und Gegenwart sein würdest.
Aber erstmal muss man dein Budget wissen.


----------



## Arosk (13. Oktober 2011)

Naja, 500 reichen... 400 Effektiv, System brauch 360 unter Volllast. Da er ein günstiges will hat er wohl nicht vor in naher Zukunft aufzurüsten.


----------



## Gorfindel (13. Oktober 2011)

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/624026

habe ich mir verbaut, Unhörbar bei meinem System. Ist nen gutes Marken NT mit 5 Jahren Garantie und ner starken 12v Leitung mit 44 A. Da hast auch genug Reserven für die Zukunft. Das Nt kostet ca. 55&#8364;

Das NT ist auch sehr gut verpackt bzw die Verpackung empfand ich als sehr hochwertig und das NT macht einen sehr guten Eindruck


----------



## Naelas (13. Oktober 2011)

Also max 80€ kann ich für ein Nt noch investieren


----------



## Konov (13. Oktober 2011)

Naelas schrieb:


> Also max 80€ kann ich für ein Nt noch investieren




*be quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7*

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27970&agid=1628
nur 55 Euro

oder


*be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E8-550W*
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=40341&agid=1628

Damit wärste dann an deinem Grenzbetrag von 80 Euro dran.


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. Oktober 2011)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Top Thema Nr.1 "Faildozer"
> 
> Den bei Servern für Unternehmen etc, da spielt Geld keine allzu große rolle und da werden wohl weiterhin auch die Admins mehr auf Intel Zeigen anstelle von AMD



Ja, die Bulldozer-Server-CPUs sind aber noch nicht auf dem Markt. Vieleicht werden die ja auch ein Erfolg - und kosten dementsprechend vergleichbar viel wie ein Xeon.


----------



## Naelas (14. Oktober 2011)

@ Konov wie ist das mit der lautstärke der beiden Nt ? 


gruß


----------



## Gorfindel (14. Oktober 2011)

Die heißen net umsonst *be quiet 

die machen ihrem namen alle ehre ^^
*


----------



## OldboyX (14. Oktober 2011)

Littlecool schrieb:


> ...
> Den bei Servern für Unternehmen etc, da spielt Geld keine allzu große rolle und da werden wohl weiterhin auch die Admins mehr auf Intel Zeigen anstelle von AMD



Weiß ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht ob sich das pauschalisieren lässt. Ein Bekannter verhandelt jedes Jahr aufs Neue mit verschiedenen Stromanbietern um für sein Unternehmen den günstigsten zu bekommen. Da wird sicherlich auch bei Computern nicht einfach blind gekauft.

Ich denke einfach, wenn man als Unternehmen diese Dinge nicht nachrechnet, dann geht man irgendwann sang und klanglos unter, weil die Konkurrenz nicht schläft.


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. Oktober 2011)

Gorfindel schrieb:


> Die heißen net umsonst *be quiet
> 
> die machen ihrem namen alle ehre ^^
> *



Naja, eher nicht. Zumindest nicht bei der Pure Power Serie, die könnte ruhig etwas leiser sein. Wenn du einen Silent-PC haben möchtest nimm besser sowas: Seasonic M12II-520Bronze

- Seasonic
- abnehmbare Anschlüsse
- 80+ Bronze
- fast unhörbar leise
...


----------



## Caps-lock (14. Oktober 2011)

Wäre folgende Argumentation eigentlich so falsch für ein 650 Watt Netzteil:

NTs haben im allgemeinen den höchsten Wirkungsgrad bei ca. 50% Leistung
NTs die man nur mäßig auslastet sind logischerweise auch leiser.

Von daher könnte man auch ein 650 Watt Netzteil von Corsair nehmen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. Oktober 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Wäre folgende Argumentation eigentlich so falsch für ein 650 Watt Netzteil:
> 
> NTs haben im allgemeinen den höchsten Wirkungsgrad bei ca. 50% Leistung
> NTs die man nur mäßig auslastet sind logischerweise auch leiser.
> ...


Der zweite Punkt stört mich ein bisschen, denn wenn das Netzteil einen billigen Lüfter verbaut hat, kann es auch lauter sein, als ein Netzteil das vieleicht zu 60-70% ausgelastet ist.


----------



## Klos1 (15. Oktober 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> KEINEM ist sehr hochgegriffen. Ich vermute, dass die zugehörigen Servercpus wohl eine glanzvollere Vorstellung hinlegen.



Wenn die den gleichen Stromverbrauch haben, dann frage ich mich aber dennoch, wer die kaufen soll. Wenn ich mal bedenke, was unsere Firma
im Jahr an Stromkosten durch unser Rechenzentrum hat, dann ist der Verbrauch für einen Systemadministrator, der für die Neuanschaffung von Hardware verantwortlich ist,
vermutlich doch ein sehr wichtiges Kriterium. Wenn die Dinger pro CPU unter Last 80 Watt mehr brauchen, als ein Intel, und ein Server hat oft hohe Last, dann glaube ich nicht, dass die Entscheidung oft zugunsten AMD ausfallen wird.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Weiß ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht ob sich das pauschalisieren lässt. Ein Bekannter verhandelt jedes Jahr aufs Neue mit verschiedenen Stromanbietern um für sein Unternehmen den günstigsten zu bekommen. Da wird sicherlich auch bei Computern nicht einfach blind gekauft.
> 
> Ich denke einfach, wenn man als Unternehmen diese Dinge nicht nachrechnet, dann geht man irgendwann sang und klanglos unter, weil die Konkurrenz nicht schläft.



Ich glaube, jede Firma wird hier genau nachrechnen. Wenn nicht, dann sitzt da der Falsche im Rechenzentrum. Wie gesagt, ich weiß von der Arbeit her, was allein bei einem mittelständischen Unternehmen durch das Rechenzentrum pro Jahr an Strom anfällt. Das sind Beträge, da klappt dir die Kinnlade runter. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es auch nur ein Unternehmen gibt, die planlos einfach irgendwelche Server kaufen, ohne auf den Verbrauch zu achten. Hier wird definitiv in jedem Unternehmen eine Gegenüberstellung zwischen Anschaffungskosten und laufende Kosten gemacht und dann unter dem Strich die bessere Lösung ermittelt.


----------



## Klos1 (15. Oktober 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Wäre folgende Argumentation eigentlich so falsch für ein 650 Watt Netzteil:
> 
> NTs haben im allgemeinen den höchsten Wirkungsgrad bei ca. 50% Leistung
> NTs die man nur mäßig auslastet sind logischerweise auch leiser.
> ...



50% unter Last? Dann hätte es im Idle wahrscheinlich keine 20% Auslastung mehr, ein Bereich, wo viele Netzteile vom Wirkungsgrad her gravierend einbrechen.
Ich würde ein Netzteil nie so groß nehmen, als das im Idle keine 20% Auslastung mehr gegeben sind. Dann kann ich mir 80plus und so gleich an den Hut stecken.
Und ob ein gutes Netzteil jetzt unter Last 50 oder 80 Prozent Auslastung hat, ist, wenn man sich mal einige Leistungskurven im Internet zu Gemüte führt, völlig wumpe.
Bei allen Netzteilen, die ich gesehen habe, findet da keine große Schwankung statt. Im Gegensatz zu dem oft gravierenden Abfall unter 20%.

Und bezüglich Lautstärke hätte ich bei einem guten Netzteil auch keine Bedenken. Ein gutes BeQuiet ist auch unter hoher Auslastung leise. Ich hatte bisher fast nur BeQuiet
und muss sagen, dass man die nicht von dem Luftzug meiner 120er Gehäuselüfter raushören kann. Und das sind gute Gehäuselüfter. Und aufgrund der Grafikkarte, welche
bei einem vernünftigen CPU-Kühler sowieso immer mit Abstand die lauteste Komponente (von einer Gamerkarte ausgegangen) im PC darstellt, ist es eigentlich unsinnig, sich über die Lautstärke eines Netzteils Gedanken zu machen, vor allem bei einem BeQuiet. Pure-Serie jetzt mal außen vor, aber das sind Budget-Modelle, dass sollte jedem klar sein.


----------



## Littlecool (15. Oktober 2011)

Super Flower Golden Silent Fanless Platinum 500W

100% 0 dB 

80 Plus Platinum

Teuer


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (15. Oktober 2011)

Die einzigen Netzteile was etwas taugen sind Überraschung.


----------



## Klos1 (15. Oktober 2011)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Super Flower Golden Silent Fanless Platinum 500W
> 
> 100% 0 dB
> 
> ...



Wäre mir jetzt zuviel Geld für ein Netzteil. Ob nun 0 dB oder etwas, was ich subjektiv als 0 dB empfinde, bzw. nicht von den restlichen Komponenten unterscheiden kann, ist mir Jacke wie Hose. Dafür geb ich dann kein zusätzliches Geld aus.  Aber gut aussehen tut es allemal.


----------



## Arosk (15. Oktober 2011)

Versteh eh nicht warum PCs immer toll aussehen müssen. Meiner steht im Schrank.


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. Oktober 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Die einzigen Netzteile was etwas taugen sind Überraschung.



Hier könnte man tatsächlich auf ein eher unbeliebtes Wort (Fanboy) kommen. Denn es gibt soviele andere Hersteller, die ordentliche und gute Netzteile herstellen, unter anderen Seasonic, Cougar, Cooler Master, Enermax...


----------



## Littlecool (15. Oktober 2011)

Geht viel weniger ums Aussehen (ja schaut gut aus) als viel mehr um den Sinn (Passiv) und um die Effizienz (92%).




Blut schrieb:


> Hier könnte man tatsächlich auf ein eher unbeliebtes Wort (Fanboy) kommen. Denn es gibt soviele andere Hersteller, die ordentliche und gute Netzteile herstellen, unter anderen Seasonic, Cougar, Cooler Master, Enermax...



qft


wollte nur nix sagen


----------



## OldboyX (15. Oktober 2011)

Würde sogar sagen, dass BeQuiet nicht zu den "Edelmarken" gehört, sondern hätte Seasonic und Enermax z.b. schon nochmal ein Stück vor beQuiet angesiedelt.


----------



## Klos1 (16. Oktober 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Würde sogar sagen, dass BeQuiet nicht zu den "Edelmarken" gehört, sondern hätte Seasonic und Enermax z.b. schon nochmal ein Stück vor beQuiet angesiedelt.



Seh ich ehrlich gesagt absolut nicht. Kam beim letzten Enermax, welches ich verbaut habe, auch absolut nicht rüber. Im Gegenteil.


----------



## Konov (16. Oktober 2011)

Also mit dem geposteten bequiet! 530w (hab ich selbst eingebaut) bin ich sehr zufrieden und Lautstärkemässig hab ich da null Probleme.
Aber wie immer bei Hardware, sind da die Eindrücke oft subjektiv und bei 100 zufriedenen wirds auch immer einen unzufriedenen Kunden geben. ^^


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (16. Oktober 2011)

Genau habe das Be quiet! Netzteil 580W seit etwa 2 Jahren und noch nie Probleme damit gehabt. Desweiteren sind die Netzteile besonders gut, weil man die Möglichkeit hat, mehrere Stecker Anzuschließen. Natürlich gibt es immer etwas besseres oder gleich gutes.


----------



## Naelas (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe gelesen das es mit dem Sandy Bridge und einigen mainboards probleme geben soll ? was ist da genau das problem und welches mainboard muss ich nehmen damit ich keine probleme bekomme ???


gruß


----------



## Littlecool (16. Oktober 2011)

Gibt keine Probleme...

Es gab bei ca 4% aller User ein Problem. Vor X Monaten


----------



## Naelas (16. Oktober 2011)

Nabend zusammen,


ich mal wieder  ... Ich suche immer noch ein vernünftiges Mainboard für mein i5 2500k, möchte entweder ein Asus oder ein Gigabyte haben ^^

Eure Vorschläge bitte ?  Darf so an die 100€ kosten, und sollte auch USB 3.0 haben ... Also etwas, was vll nen bissel für die Zukunft ist ^^


gruß


----------



## Littlecool (16. Oktober 2011)

http://gh.de/647795 


Schaut doch gut aus....

Hättest du aber auch in deinen anderen Post fragen können....


----------



## Gorfindel (16. Oktober 2011)

Die probleme wurden alle behoben anfang des Jahres


----------



## Tilhor (16. Oktober 2011)

Also, Probleme gibt es nur wenn man sie selbst verursacht. Also gibt es keine (mehr).
Und nächstes Mal besser betiteln. Es ging hier eher um eine Plattform (Sandy Bridge) und nicht direkt um den i5.


----------



## Caps-lock (16. Oktober 2011)

Genau genommen war bei einem geringen Prozentsatz der ersten Revisionen einige der Sata Anschlüsse nicht in der Lage die volle Geschwindigkeit zu liefern.
Messbar hätte es da vielleicht Probleme gegeben.


----------



## Arosk (16. Oktober 2011)

Welches Gerät unterstützt eigentlich schon USB 3.0? Externe Festplatten schließ ich immer über eSata an, ist schneller.


----------



## Littlecool (16. Oktober 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Welches Gerät unterstützt eigentlich schon USB 3.0? Externe Festplatten schließ ich immer über eSata an, ist schneller.



Ich würde einmal sagen hmm USB 3.0 Sticks? 

Ob ich nun USB 2 oder 3 nutze ist mir eig Jacke wie Hose.....

Wenn ich speed brauche, dann nimm ich Firewire 800 oder eSATA her...

Und bald test Raid über Thunderbold


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Oktober 2011)

@TE
Warum machst du eigentlich für jedes einzelne Bauteil am PC einen eigenen Thread auf? Kannst du das nicht mal zusammenfassen?



Arosk schrieb:


> Welches Gerät unterstützt eigentlich schon USB 3.0? Externe Festplatten schließ ich immer über eSata an, ist schneller.


Früher oder später werden es recht viele sein. Nicht nur USB-Sticks und Festplatten. Zudem liefert USB 3 auch mehr Strom, so braucht man für viele Geräte nicht gleich zwei Anschlüsse ver(sch)wenden, wie das oft bei USB 2 der Fall ist.


----------



## Resch (17. Oktober 2011)

Asrock Z68 Pro 3. In der Preisregion m.E. nach eines der Besten:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,847374/Asrock-Z68-Pro-3-im-Kurztest-Solides-Sockel-1155-Mainboard-fuer-den-kleinen-Geldbeutel/Mainboard/Test/


----------



## Naelas (20. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

ich möchte mir eine neue "vernünftige" Platte kaufen, habe aber keine ahnung was ich da nehmen muss ^^ Welche Marke ist denn da so angesagt, und auf welche Werte muss ich achten ? Sie soll sehr leise und natürlich schnell sein... 500GB würden für meine zwecke reichen...

Oder kann mir vll jemand eine empfehlen ?

gruß


----------



## Sargonnass (20. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

 was für ne Schnittstelle haste denn? 
S-ATA II (300), S-ATA III (600) oder noch IDE?

 Nach meiner Persönlichen Erfahrung fährt man Mit Samsung und WD Platten ganz gut!

Falls du S-ATA II hast ist die:

*Western Digital RE4-Serie 
*Formfaktor:3.5"
Kapazität: 500GB 
Umdrehungen max.: 7.200U/min
Cache: 64MB 
Laustärke (Leerlauf): 28 dB 
Lautstärke (Betrieb): 29 dB
Mittlere Wartezeit4.2 ms
Start-/Stoppzyklen: 600.000 (Minimum)

Der Preis liegt bei Ca. 50 bis 85€
Quelle: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/pid/idealo/info/p675026_500GB-Western-Digital-RE4-Serie-WD5003ABYX-64MB-3-5-8-9cm--SATA-3Gb-s.html&pid=idealo


Bei S-ATA III
*Western Digital Caviar Black*
Formfaktor:3.5"
Kapazität: 500GB 
Umdrehungen max.: 7.200U/min
Cache: 32MB 
Laustärke (Leerlauf): 29 dB
Lautstärke (Betrieb): 34 dB
Mittlere Zugriffszeit: 4.2ms

 Start-/Stoppzyklen: 300.000 (Minimum)


Der Preis liegt bei Ca. 45 bis 75€

 Quelle: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/pid/idealo/info/p699647_500GB-Western-Digital-Caviar-Black-WD5002AALX-32MB-3-5-8-9cm--SATA-6Gb-s.html&pid=idealo

 Gruß Sargonnass


----------



## Naelas (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab dieses Board Gigabyte Z68XP-UD3, sag mir welche ich dazu nehmen soll ?


----------



## Littlecool (20. Oktober 2011)

500GB und 45-75 €.......

1 TB, SATA III und 45€.


1.5 TB, SATA II und 49 €.


Ob nun SATA II oder SATA III wird bei HDD´s keinen wesentlichen unterschied machen....
Das Merkt man nur bei SSD´s.

500 GB Platten sind im P/L nicht mehr zu empfehlen, da 1TB nur unwesentlich mehr kostet als 500 GB, wenns hoch kommt 10€ dafür doppelter Speicher.
Oder Halt 1,5 TB bei 5 € mehr als ne 1TB.


----------



## Konov (20. Oktober 2011)

Aber wirklich dazu lernst du nicht, oder Naelas?
Für jedes Bauteil einen Thread eröffnen... muss das denn sein? Alles sehr unübersichtlich.


----------



## Tuetenpenner (20. Oktober 2011)

Also abraten kann ich nur von Maxtor. Deren Lebensdauer ist nach meiner Erfahrung extrem kurz. Länger als 1 Jahr haben die bei mir noch nie überlebt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Oktober 2011)

Hab mir mal erlaubt alle deine Threads der letzten Tage in einem Thread zu mergen.


----------



## Soulii (20. Oktober 2011)

Tuetenpenner schrieb:


> Also abraten kann ich nur von Maxtor. Deren Lebensdauer ist nach meiner Erfahrung extrem kurz. Länger als 1 Jahr haben die bei mir noch nie überlebt.



maxtor gibts nicht mehr


----------

